# Aug/Sept 2005 2WW ~ Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone........GOOD LUCK


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New list.......fingers crossed for you all,

Cinderella 1 Aug 
friskypony 3 Aug
RubyRoo 3 Aug 
scrappy 3 Aug 
Claire L 6 Aug
sunny24 5 Aug 
herbaltea 7 Aug 
Daisyschainging 7 Aug
murtle 8 Aug 
Tracy C 8 Aug 
datai 8 Aug 
bbmonster 10 Aug
jazzmine 10 Aug 
alicat 10 Aug 
ellie7 10 Aug 
Feely 10 Aug
charlie1 11 Aug 
Alvie 13 Aug
karense 13 Aug 
Anne_7 14 Aug
Ishack 14 Aug 
karenschoices 14 Aug 
flamingo 15 Aug 
Redlocks 15 Aug 
marsel 15 Aug 
racy-tracy 15 Aug 
babysmile 17 Aug 
nuala 17 Aug 
kty 17 Aug 
lisa n 17 Aug 
9bluebell 17 Aug
Lisa9 17 Aug
vict 17 Aug
ginny 18 Aug 
Edith 18 Aug
berrygirl 20 Aug
helen71 21 Aug
snagglepat 21 Aug
charley 22 Aug
69chick 22 Aug
Claireabelle 22 Aug
jih
Carol250 24 Aug
sandee2002 24 Aug
pearly paula 24 Aug
BethB 24 Aug
wonky 25 Aug
gill0268 26 Aug
bendybird 26 Aug
bubs 26 Aug
selinaggs



Much love and luck, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Herbaltea ~ ah really sorry hun....yey for being so positive though, much luck that it works for you next time,

Welcome Ginny, Berrygirl, Charley, Lisa and Jih....i've been a bit slack welcoming you but hope you are all ok 

Datai ~ congrats....fab, fab news. Be happy and healthy and hope the time flies to your scan 

Tracey ~ congrats to you too.......will keep everthing crossed for you for Thurs,

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Tracy C  -  Don't give up.  My clinic told me of a lady who had a full on AF and had a BFP, so it does happen. Sending you   vibes

Love, Anne X


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Wow the board has been sooo busy! I hope you are all ok. My cramping has stopped for now so I am feeling much better about things, I hope the rest of the week stays this positive. I find it so hard to think that it really is just down to luck. It doesn’t matter what we do or how much we try to make it work, it will either happen or it won’t. Arrrghhhh I hate not being in control of things. Never mind, only a week to go   ! 

Datai – Congratulations for your   !!!

Tracy – How are you feeling? I have been thinking about you. I hope you have been looking after yourself. Fingers crossed for you   . 

Lisa – Wow well done on your two grade 1’s!!! I hope this is the one for you.

Jih – Hello   Well done on getting to the 2ww. 

Ishack – Yay you have passed the halfway mark! I hope the rest of the time doesn’t drag too much for you. 

Nuala – Well done to you too for getting to the second week and still being sane! Not long to go for a lot of us now.

Charlie1 – Not long until your test. I hope you’re feeling ok. Wishing you lots of luck   .

Lizzy – Thanks for the new list and for looking after us!

Hello to all you other 2ww’ers. I hope you are all ok. Good luck for anyone testing today   .

Take care
Love Katy xxx


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone

Congrats to Sunny, Tracy and Datai!!! It's fab news when you hear that it has worked for some ladies. Good luck to all who are still hanging in there waiting to test. 

I'm now day 11, with test on sat. I feel very positive today. Mon (day 9) was a nightmare and the first time I have cried during my whole treatment. But now I am hoping with everything crossed that it will be good news but realsitic that it may not be. This is only our first attempt but I'm a happy believer. 

Good luck to everyone testing today. My thoughts are with you all. 

Take care
Love
kse


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

well its a   for us   so onto ivf we go don't know when that will be but not giving up congrats to all the  and big   for the   hope ivf is the one for us alicat


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

BFN


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your good wishes and support.

Alicat and Jazzmine:    I am so sorry, take care of yourselves.  As my consultant said there is always the possibility of making your own miracle.

Ellie7, Feely and bbmonster - Thinking of your  

It is now day - well what day is it actually I had ET on August 3rd and told to test 14 days later.  So, do I count Aug 3rd as day one or 24 hours later....  Testing August 17th anyway and again a day later just in case....  Ok I am now on Day 7 if I'm testing August 17.  Boy have these drugs confused my normally perfectly organised brain...  I keep putting things back in the wrong cupboards, thinking yesterday was Wednesday all day until the evening, feeling rather spaced out really but probably the body and mind just coping with the drugs and slow torture of the 2ww.

Sending    to 
dfuller - hope you're doing ok and feeling better today; 
charlie1, Alvie, karenes, Anne_7, Ishack, karenschoices, flamingo, Redlocks, babysmile, kty, lisa n, ginny, berrygirl, helen71, charley, 69chick, jih and anyone else that I've missed out on.

I feel fine today (its so hot and sunny and I want to lie in the sun but Zita West says NO - boo hoo) other than a strange throbbing pain below my belly button but probably only my poor ovaries recovering from their mauling over the last few weeks.

Have a happy sunny day everyone and stay cool - it's already over 30 degrees and its only 10am...phew


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Herbaltea, Alicat, Jazzmine - I'm so sorry about your BFNs. Hope your friends and family are around to look after you and your DHs/DPs...don't give up hope for future BFPs

I am thinking of the other girls who are testing today (and Charlie tomorrow) - HUGE LUCK

Tracy - I was so glad to read about your BFP (although I understand that you don't want to count any chickens yet).  I was feeling so bad for you when you posted about your AF seeming to arrive - knowing how I would/will feel in that situation - so it was lovely to hear that there is still hope.  Fingers are very firmly crossed.

Kse - I see we are testing the same day.  How are you feeling?  I must admit I am getting very jumpy and obessively checking my knickers.  sometimes I am convinced it has worked, othertimes convinced it hasn't.  Have been having bad cramps today - no blood yet but feels like it may come soon.

Everyone - look after yourselves 

x
Alvie


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Kse -  Just wanted to say that Monday I also had a good cry  and like you was the first I have cried throughout my tx!!  I test Sunday    vibes to us both.  On my first tx I didn't cry at all.

Take care.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All

I had e/t today.  Everything went smoothly - and to my surpise I didn't feel a thing.

This is our first IVF cycle.  

Test on 24th August.

Good luck and best wishes to all.   


Carol xxx


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Carol
Welcome to the torture of the 2ww!  It's my first time too and actually it hasn't been so bad up until now - I test on Saturday so now i am beginning to get a bit obsessive.
I see that you have been waiting a very long time for an egg donor - I do hope that this will be the month when all your patience is rewarded
x
Alvie


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone,
 has got me!!!!!!
I feel so much happier, never thought id say that!
But it is asif all the Hormone stuff just stopped when i bled? 
Went back to hospital and collected next lot of Mental drug and Ov kits.
Start cycle all over again on saturday!
So good luck to everyone, speak again soon, Im off back to Clomid Thread now.
God Bless
Jazzmine
x


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello on this beautiful sunny evening.

On day 9 of 2ww now and picking myself up after bad day yesterday. Cramps bad last night and the same today.  Feel very bloated, occasionally nauseous but don't have the knicker checking to go by - we had frozen et and I won't bleed this time because of high amount of drugs (tabs and pess - yuckety yuck yuck yuck!) so just won't know until 15 Aug - v hard.

Lots of love to all of you just testing, still waiting.

Flamingo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jazz and Alicat.......big hugs to you both, never give up and loads and loads of luck to you 

Welcome Carol ~ really pleased that ET went well for you....much luck to you too,

Hope everyones having a good day,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Looks like it's over for me, just started spotting this morning so I'm pretty sure that AF will be coming 

And it's only day 11 of 2ww, but would be 14 from trigger!!

Love Anne X


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am going mad at the moment. I have spend the first half on the 2ww worrying because I have cramps, and now I am worried because they have disappeared   . Is it more usual to get a BFP with cramps or no cramps? Ah well I suppose everyone is different. I just wish there was a way of knowing what is going on inside there. 

Alicat and Jazzmine –   I am so sorry to hear about your BFN’s. It is so unfair. I am thinking of you both.

Anne – I am thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs   . I know its hard but don’t give up yet. We are all here for you.

Hi Carol – Well done on getting to the 2ww! Yay.. lots of luck.

Hello to all you other 2ww’ers, well I guess we are all slowly going mad together. Lots and lots of luck to all of you testing this week   . And lots of luck to the rest of us who still have a while to go   !

Take care,
Love Katy xxx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

hy is it poss to be added to the list 
carol i also test on the 24th august
good luck
sandy


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello to everyone on the 2ww. Alicat and Jazzmine I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time but keep trying as miracles happen every day. 

Anne - please keep positive as you may well get a positive when you test on your day. I have read so much about people getting AF then going on to have a healthy pregancy.   coming at ya.

Alvie - I am so scared about testing in 2 days time but what will be will be, or at least that's what I keep saying to myself. I pretty much feel the same as you. I dread going to the loo now in case of the evils arriving. I don't have any normal PMS but that cud be due to the cyclogest (ooh how I love them!). Lots of babydust for you and  

Love and luck to everyone for the 2ww.
kse


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Anne - thinking of you.  hope you are not going too crazy - as the others have said, plenty of people bleed and go on to get BFP..

Kse - terrifying isn't it?  Although I'm pleased to be testing on a saturday so have the weekend to recover a bit before having to go back to work if its negative.  I've also taken Monday off work as a precaution.  Here's wishing we both get BFP's

x
Alvie


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi everyone

Not long left of the 2ww.  trying hard to stay positive and not think about it too much.  I have got very sore boobs and getting very tired mid afternoon but that could be the cyclogest.  Had a real blip on Monday night, as DH and I were talking about the 2ww and we stressed each other out that neither of us could sleep.  the brazils and Pineapple supplies are going down fast.

Alicat and jazzmine - so sorry to hear of your BFN I hope you get a BFP soon

Anne - Do keep positive as it is possible to spot during the 2ww and still get a BFP

Ginny - hope you are okay

Alvie - I have my firngers crossed for you for Sat. and hoping you get a BFP

Karense - Good luck for Saturday for a BFP

carol250 -  great news on the ET wishing you loyts of luck for a BFP

Sandy - Welcome and good luck

Katy -  wishing you lotsof luck for your BFP.  Wouldn[t it be easier if we had a window fitted genetically and could see what wis happening.

Flamingo - good luck for your BFP

Nuala -  hoping you are bearing up well and it isn't too bad with the waiting.  I think it is controled torture

Good luck to anyone I have missed.  we are all footing for the BFP's.   
sending everyone lots of  

take care, lots of love lshack xx


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Ishack - and to you of course - very best of luck for sunday (and to Anne and Karenschoices).  At least it will be over soon, one way or another - I don't think my finger nails can take much more
x


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well of course you girls have done it again - helped me - THANKYOU.  I've been getting really low the last 24 hours about the heavy feeling in my tum like before my Af with some cramps and believe it is my body letting me down slowly.  

You are right - I must be positive until proven otherwise.  And let's face it wasn't it a beautiful sunny, hot day today - how could I feel low.  In fact, I was naughty as I sat out in the sun for a couple of hours..... felt great.

Wishing everyone testing this week lots of   

Nuala


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Girlies

How is everyone on this fine   day.

Im on day 6 now (feels more like 6 weeks), go back for bloods doing again tommorow due to me having

a high risk of OHSS, not feeling too bad, apart from the horrid AF type symptoms, but still trying to

keep positive  

Nuala - Hope you are feeling a little better and enjoyed your afternoon in the sun  

Anne - thinking of you hunny, try to stay positive, although I know it must be hard 

Ishack - Hows you hunny, not long for you now, I will thinking of you Sunday 

Alvie - Good luck for Saturday 

Carol - glad to hear ET went well, I test on the 22nd so you are only a couple of days behind me  

Ginny - how are you today, hope you are feeling a little better , you know where i am if you

need to talk hunny. 

To all the girls testing this week wishing you loads of luck  

Hugs Charley xxxxx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi

Not feeling so positive today, I have a low down ache that comes and goes, which feels like AF could be on the way.  I am trying to stay positive but today it is hard.

Hope all you 2wws are doing okay

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi ginny

Maybe this is just a phase of all the hormones.  fingers crossed but I have a mixture of low aching and stabbing pains in the same two places each time.  Very confusing.
knicker checking all the time too
we have to be strong and keep positive to get through this I am getting to the stage of being frightened to test even if AF hasn't come.

good luck for our BFPs, we can do it!

Take care lots of love lshack xx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all of your support.  Well I am still spotting not much in the liners, but just when I wipe myself!!  The stabbing pains from yesterday have now stopped, they were in the same spot the whole day.  I have been on total bed rest for the last two days.  I hope AF will stay away  

Have also been doing alot of praying.... Just trying to stay  

Catch up with you guys tomorrow.

Love Anne X


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

H All

Thanks for welcome and al the lovely messages.

Hope everyone is well.

Wishing lots and lots and lots of BFP      .

Carol xxx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi 2ww’ers,

Well the time has really slowed down now.. thank goodness it’s the weekend tomorrow so that dh can keep me sane! I hope you are all doing ok.

Hello Sandy – welcome to the 2ww. Wishing you lots of luck   .

Kse and Alvie  – You are both really close now. I hope you are ok and not going too mad. Thinking of you.

Ishack – I like your idea of having a little window fitted! I hope you are bearing up. Gosh not long for you either! Fingers crossed.

Anne – How are you feeling? I have been thinking about you. I’m glad you have been resting and looking after yourself. Take it easy.

Karen – Sending you lots of positive thoughts for your BFP.

Nuala – Im pleased your sit in the sun made you feel better. Keep thinking positive and looking after yourself.

Hi Charley, Ginny, Carol, and all you other 2ww’ers. Thinking of you all.  

Love Katy xxx


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Kty, Charlie - thanks for your good luck wishes.  They really are appreciated and I feel like I could use a bit of luck right now. 

Kty, I see that you have already got further than you did on your last attempt - that looks like a good sign, long may it continue.

Anne, so glad to read that your AF has not yet arrived - fingers crossed for you for Sunday

Glad to read that Nuala is feeling more upbeat now but sorry to hear that Ishack and Ginny have hit a dip in the rollercoaster. I had terrible AF pains myself on wednesday but nothing has arrived so far...I hate the fact that, with the cyclogest (and I'm taking oestrogen too) we can't trust our bodies normal signals.  Nothing to do but wait I suppose.  And try to stay positive in the meantime.

Karense - tomorrow for us!!  Very very best of luck to you.  At least it is nearly over one way or another

Best wishes to all the other 2wwaiters
x

Alvie


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well,   the feeling of my AF starting has gone.... now I'm just bloated and feel hot and a bit light headed.  Great and I have to drive to London now to work the afternoon.  Never mind I'll keep drinking the water.  I do think my body must be full of progesterone which is not surprising now I've been on it for 10 days.  Can't wait to finish it on Tuesday.

To everyone testing this weekend - thinking of you.  We're almost there - it is a type of torture this 2ww but hey it is only 2 weeks of our lives.

Hoping for everyones miracle.  

Nuala


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Alvie – Well I am sending you loads of luck… and lots of BFP vibes     ! Everything crossed for you. Thank you for your kind message, yes I have beaten my last attempt already. Last time I started spotting on day 5/6 with AF on day 8. All this getting close to test day feels very strange to me, I didn’t have to go through that last time (although I am still a way off, but I don’t count the weekends, not sure why!   ).

Nuala – Im glad your AF feeling has gone now. Mine disappeared a few days ago and I feel much more relaxed now. Don’t over do it this afternoon and keep drinking that water, although when I’m in the car I always need the loo so be careful   ! 

Katy x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi 

sorry not doing personaals today.
I have still got very crampy pains and am going to stay on the sofa for the day.

Good luck to everyone and hope you are all bearing up under the strain of th 2ww.

Take care lots of love lshack xx


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Ishack

Just to let you know im thinking of you hunny.

Keep positive, not long to go now  

Take care

Charley xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi  

Oh Ishack - the cramps - I so know what you mean. I think its the botty bombs fault for me. I've had, at times, unbearable pain that keeps me awake at night. I also think, that pre-op Flagyl bomb and 1000mg Erythromycin has killed off all my good bacteria, leaving my poor stomach in a right mess. I remember last cycle, asking if it is safe to take probiotic drinks/yoghurt, but, most messages said 'NO' while the others said not sure, so, can't even do that to help!
Rest, I think, is the order of the day! Lots of      for next day or so x

Anne - hows things? You were up v.early this morning! SO hope the spotting has stopped for good for you   xxxxxxxxx

Alvie/Karen - good luck for tomorrow. I will be up early, dreading switching on pc, as I so hope there are nothing but BFP all round xxx

Nuala - looks like you're marching on with everything. Watch you don't need a wee on the m/way. Does your bladder feel incompetant. Mine feels like the size of an egg cup!
I got up something like 6 times in the night!

Hope everyone else is ok and that good news comes our way very soon x
LOL
Lisa x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish Karense and Alvie all the best for tomorrow    I wanna see those BFP 

69chick - Lisa, I'm in Brisbane Australia, hence the time difference 

Off to bed in a mo... really hope that AF doesn't arrive.  Still spotting not much touching the panty liner, it's mainly when I wipe myself... AF please stay away....

Ishack - Glad that you are resting and   vibes for Sunday   

Have a great week end.

Love, Anne X


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi to all still hanging in there.

I'm sorry to say that I got my AF this morning...darn, drat and I was on day 13 too.  It is like a normal one so I am not holding out much hope. Still I am going to test in the morning and then go back to hospital on Monday so they can confirm. I do feel like this time has passed us by. But the one positive thing from this whole experience is that we found out we can make an embryo, and we are compatible. That was the best news ever as we have been together since we were 19, and he is my true love.

Alvie - I hope you are still ok, tomorrow is the biggie for us. I wish you get a BFP 

Anne - bed rest sounds like a good idea, hope you have waiter service too  I hope that your prayers are answered.

Ginny - keep thinking of the best outcome. It's hell this wait, but you're so strong to have got this far you can do it.  

Nuala - hang on in there, you sound one very determined lady 

Ishack - good luck for Sunday for a BFP  

Katy, Carol and Lisa and all the 2ww'ers you can do it. Love and luck to you all. 

I'll let you know my outcome tomorrow.

Love
kse


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Karense
Very sorry to hear about your bleeding - but from reading this board it seems that it doesn't necessarily mean BFN so there is still hope.  Thanks for your best wishes - I've got my fingers crossed for you too.

Ishack, Anne, Karenschoices
I'll be thinking of you on Sunday - here's hoping its good news for all of us (stranger things have happened).

Can't wait for this to be over now...last day is very stressful!
x
Alvie


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join you? We're due to test on August 21st.

Sending best wishes all round!

Gina.


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Karensense - hang in there - 'it ain't over until the fat pee stick sings'(borrowed title)

Ishack, Anne-7, Karenchoices and Alvie - wishing you   and   for   this weekend.

I'm off to Boots tomorrow to get my stash of the dreaded PS(Pee Sticks) probably one in every colour just to be sure.  I will keep a watchful eye out for the  PS to ensure I am not gang pee sticked over the weekend before my DH comes home and my TD arrives......

I'm plannig lots of sorting, reading and resting as there may be no excuse to loll about again for some time..... on th eother hand it might be useful practise.

Night all - has everyone else had disturbed sleep through the 2ww.  I've been peeing like a racehorse during the night.

Nuala


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all, 

I've been out of pocket for a week, just thought I'd report in. Although there was still some hope, as the bleeding I had was really light - still got a BFN. Still got a little hope with the 6 frosties waiting for us. Also now researching adoption. DD is keeping me smiling, even in the sadness. 

Hoping BFPs for everyone out there!
Ellie7 (EllieUSA)


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Gina,

Just wanted to say welcome to the 2ww post.  I have read quite a few of your posts on this board.  I wish you both the best of luck this time around.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

I got BFP! Can't quite believe it (can't believe I got up so early on saturday either although fingers crossed I may have to get used to that in a few months).

Ellie, so sorry it didn't work for you this time. Power to your frosties.
THanks so much to all on this thread for making the whole experience so much more bearable.Thinking of you others testing this weekend.
X
Alvie


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Ellie –   So sorry to hear that you got a BFN. I hope that you get your dream soon no matter which path your journey takes you on. Wishing you the very best of luck.  

Alvie – Congrats on your   !!!! Wow I am so pleased for you. Lets hope it’s the first of many for us 2ww’ers.

Kse – Any news yet sweetie? I have been thinking about you. I hope you are ok   .

Ishack – I hope the cramps ease off soon. Its terrible isn’t it, last week I had them and was worried sick, now they have gone and I seem to be more worried! Try to hang on in there. Good luck for testing   .

Anne – I hope you are ok sweetie. Wishing you the very best of luck too   .

Lisa – I think I have an eggcup bladder at the moment too! I can’t sleep at all as I always feel like I need to go to the loo. I am so bloated too, I still cant fit in to a lot of my clothes, once again I love the side effects of cyclogest   !

Hi Gina, welcome to the 2ww. Lots of luck for you   .

I hope the rest of you are ok. Wishing you all lots of luck and sending out lots of BFP vibes to you all     .

Love Katy xxx


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi all

Well it's not to be this time, got a BFN and my period is so normal I can't see the hospital telling us different on Monday. Yesterday was so hard, big belly sobs from deep down. Feeling ok right now, looking to the next chance to try naturally, and with help.

Alvie - congrats, that's fantastic news for you. I wish you all the best with everything. 

Good luck to everyone testing soon. Thanks for your messages Katy and Ginny, made me feel all loved.   And thanks to you all for helping me through the difficult times. I'll be checking back in to see how you all get on. 

Bye
kse


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ellie ~ so sorry hun, wish you so much luck with your frosties 

Karensie ~ big hugs too.....all this IF stuff just really isn;t fair. Take care 

Welcome Sandy and Gina.....loads of luck to you both,

Congrats Alvie......fab, fab news, enjoy every minute hun 

Anne ~ hope you're ok....looks like you weren't sleeping much. All the luck in the world for tomorrow. Doh!! There's me not reading properly......just realised you're in Australia 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well the day ont the sofa helped as the cramping has now gone.
Good luck to everyone testing.  I am really scared t o test.

Karense - so soory to hear your bad news.  I really hope your BFP will be soon.  Sending you a beig  

Alvie - Congratulations girl.  Hooray for GIFT. 

Anne and Karenschoices - hope you are both okay and not long to go now.  Good luck for tomorrow.     


Ginny - hope you are okay.

good luck to everyone and I hope you all get a BFP

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hiya Alvie

Congratulations on your BFP hun.

Take it easy and look after yourself.

Carol xxx


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

hello ladies 

Would like to wish Ishack,Karen and Anne   with your test tomorrow and hope and pray you will get a   will be thinking of you  

Take care love Lisa n x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope all today's testers - Anne and Karenschoices are okay

I did a test this morning but am more confused now than I was yesterday!    There was a very very faint line on the test.  I am going to re-test tomorrow and fingers crossed it will be a bit more definitive.

I am also having tummy cramps but my neighbour said that she got period type pains for a while after becomming pg.

Good luck to everyone for testing this week and hope you all get BFPs

Take care
Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Ishack

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie,i do hope that line gets darker for you tomorrow 

I too have been getting cramps on and off not as bad as AF just enough pain to play mind games with me starting to get nervous myself will test on wed if i can hold out 

 
love Lisa n x


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ishack

Sent you a PM, but just wanted to let you know im thinking of you hunny    

Lots of love

Charleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi charley

How are you?   


love lisa n x


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lisa
Im not bad thanks, alot of AF pains, and had a bit of a rant at DH earlier, wasnt being very positive im afraid, but feeling ok now.
What about you, are you ok, how you baring up?
Love Charleyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

HI,

Ishack - just wanted to wish you well and hope that line jumps off the pee stick tomorrow.

Nuala


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Charley

Starting to get a bit stressed out now   have decided to go sick for another week off work as i couldn't handle everyone asking " are you pg yet" and besides that my mums on holiday and wont be back until the day of my test so if we are fortunate to get a positive i would have to tell her 1st before work .....its her birthday on Tuesday do you think it could be a good omen 

Try and stay positive Hun i too went though a low point at some stage 

Be Strong 
Love Lisa n x


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lisa

Good luck for test date, when is it   

Are you getting AF pains, im having them so bad im convinced shes on her way  

Take care

Charleyxxx


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Charley

I'm testing on the 17th and i have had some cramping with back pain on left side only   Ive had no implantation bleed which i don't know if its a good/bad sign i know not everyone gets them,my boobies are not hurting and i always get sore boobs when I'm due on....so I'm taking that as a good sign 

i think the last week is the hardest   to you hope the cramping subsides 

 to Marsel,Redlocks,Flamingo and racy-Tracy who are testing tomorrow wishing you all   thinking of you too 

Take care love Lisa n x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi everyone

I re-Tested today and it is a  
It is still faint but definitely there.  Had very bad cramping pains yesterday so for anyone out there also with AF type pains don't worry too much about it.

I woke up at 5:30 and had to do the test. 

Good luck to everyone testing this week.  Here is to lots of BFPs.    power to the Embies.  Keep positive.  

Anne -  hang in there it can stil be a +pos as it has happened for other people.

Nuala - thanks you for your kind message.  good luck for your test this week. 

Lisa N - thanks  for the message it is stlill faint but better than yesterday and a line is a line.  Good luck for 17th testing  

goodluck for everyone.  

Take care
Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

Thanks for the welcomes Anne and Katy. And huge congratulations to Alvie an Ishak for their   s.

 to Ellie and Kse. Fingers crossed for both of you that it will be your turn soon.

We're now into the second week. I'm hoping it won't go too slowly but we're both feeling incredibly uninspired about work this week, so I have a feeling it might drag. Rae (DP) has been suffering terribly with wind for the last 3-4 days which is a new thing for her, she never normally gets it at all. We're hoping it might be a good sign, but in reality it's probably way to early for any kind of sign. A friend of ours is 8 weeks pg and she had horrible wind for the first few weeks so it's giving us hope that we shouldn't really be clinging to.

Sending best wishes to everyone.

Gina.


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

I just wanted to send lots of love to Kse   , so sorry to hear you got a BFN. Thinking of you.

Ishack – Congratulations on your   ! 

Wishing you all lots of luck. And lots of BFP vibes to all those testing soon     !
Love Katy xx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

had problems with pc - missed you all so much!

As for me, well, cramps not as bad now, just one week to go, if i get that far!

Congrats to Ishack and Alvie on your   Well done x

Kse - a huge   to you. I know how you feel; its so horrid words can't explain, but thinking of you x

A belated welcome to Gina and DP. Must be testing around the same day if you've both got a week to go.

Good luck to todays testers    

Will catch up and re-post later.

LOL
Lisa x


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi ladies

We went to the hospital today and they confirmed it was a negative, no big shock there. We will try naturally for a while and then discuss our options for ICSI maybe near to Christmas time. 

Thanks to gina, katy, lisa and ishack for your hugs and kind wishes and to everyone for all your support.

Congrats to Ishack - that's fantastic news 

Keep thinking positively ladies, I'm thinking of you all 

Love
kse


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Karen
so pleased you are looking ahead already. It will be nice to try 'au natrel' for a while; kinda forgotten what that is like   Good luck and best wishes.
Lisa x


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well done to all those who got the  .

I was off work all last week, I had bad cramps Mon/Tue then on wed they were away bot had a little brown discharge that stopped by wed night. So I was totally shocked when I got up on Thursday to a full blown period so its all over for me I didn't even get to my test day. I am feeling really down as I am sure the others who got   are feeling right now. I really don't know if I can do this again but will give it a while until my review appointment before making my decision.

Good luck to everyone who is still on their 2ww.

Love
Karen


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Ishack,

Big CONGRATULATIONS on you BFP hun.

Carol xxx


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi there just a quick hello. Thanks for the welcomes & good wishes. Sorry I've not posted I was looking for the July/Aug thread   

Sorry to all those who've had    

    congrats you must be  

Lisa Chick69 where have you gone? I'm worried I might have offended you by not saying i wasn't offended about your joke with my   donor, don't worry it made me   too! I just had to pause & go check you haven't been testing, phew no it's 22nd around the same time as me. I was basted on 8th & told to wait for   & test 2 days later if she hadn't arrived! My cycle is usually 28 days, but the last one was 26 so not really sure when to test.... sorry rambling now

Must go eat... lots of


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ishack ~ fab news, that's really wonderful for you.....huge congratulations 

Gina ~ hope DP is feeling ok and that it's a good sign for you both 

Karen ~ no good words for you i'm afraid but just so sorry. Big hugs hun 

Take care everyone, 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Lisa I've just seen your earlier post & Ishack great news. I must've missed a page somewhere


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ISHACK 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

well, nothing to report from my end, but, thank god I got he AOL problem sorted; I see Emily that you too, and a few others, have had same problem. I went to 'live help' and they told me to go via Explorer, as did Tony! SORTED x

Righty, a few personals.

Lisa n - good   for tomorrow. Praying for a   for you x

JIH - as you saw, AOL problems. I guess you test 14/16 days after basting, which would make us the same day (22nd) xxx Do you have trigger shot (don't think you do, do you?). Good luck over next few days. I just want for all our dreams to come true, then this nightmare can end for us x

Karenschoices - no words can make you feel that much better, but you know where to come when you need a shoulder. The July/August thread will be there to pop back to. I still pop back, now and again, to my old April/May thread. From my own experience, it normally takes me about a week to feel better, then I feel ready to get cracking again  

Gina - hows it going hun? Any signs/symptoms to report?

Ishack - have you dared to look at the 'waiting for first scan board' yet? How exciting for you xxxxxx

Anne - thinking about you. How are things going down under? Not seen you about, but thought it could b the time difference thing.

Well, good luck to todays testers.
Hope everyone else is managing to 'chill' (ha ha - NOT)

Am popping into work today for one patient, so will help with todays passing. (kinda bored at home, as can't go anywhere; and sh1t, neighbour said 'holiday from work'. REPLY: 'no, doing paperwork' Nosey sod!)

Anyway, SUL
LOL
Lisa x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. DP is still feeling as though someone has tried to inflate her. She woke up this morning with wind pain again. We're going to try to reduce the bulky wheat stuff in our diet to see if it helps - no weetabix for a few days. Does anyone have any magic wind cures? Hers seems to be all over, not just digestive - she's got shoulder and neck pain with it too. If it's still around by the end of the week we'll run it past the GP. There have been no signs and symptoms other than that though, but then it is dominating somewhat. I wish there was something I could do to

*Lisa*, we're testing on 21st. When are you due to test?

Best wishes and    to everyone,

Gina


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have got a  !!! I cant believe it. I am so happy. Thank you all for your support.

Karen – I am so sorry to hear about your sad news   . I know that feeling of it all being over too soon. I hope you can take some time to look after yourself. Thinking of you   .

Lots of love and luck to everyone else on the 2ww at the moment. Sending lots of BFP vibes to you all    

Katy xx


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi ladies

Congrats to those of you who got    

To those that havent had good news this week   Im thinking of you

Hope evryone else is ok, and the 2ww isnt driving you too mad, I know its dragging for me.

Just been to the hospital for bloods doing again, and at last I dont have to navigate my butt over

a measuring jug   

I spoke to the nurse and told her that I was going to test on Sunday 21st, ( which was supposed to be my 

test date ) rather than wait till the 22nd, but probs will get to Sunday and not dare do it.

Gina - I know how your DP must be feeling, im the same with the wind prob, my poor DH is finding it hard

to stay in the same room as me at the mo  , it also looks like we are testing the same day

good luck hunny  

Speak soon

Charleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P>S> Katy just saw your message as I was about to post this, congratulations sweetyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Katy

Well done on your   You go girl, I'm so pleased for you 

Love
kse


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

*Katy*, huge    for your  - you must be over the moon!

Hi *Charley*, it's good to know someone else testing the same day as us. Fingers crossed the wind is a good sign for us both. Have you found anything to relieve it? DPs isn't so much the kind that's unpleasant to be around, but the painful, trapped kind. She's been in pain with it for days now and it's really not nice for her. We've tried peppermint tea and me rubbing her back, but are wary of taking any over-the-counter remedies in case she's pregnant.

Best wishes to all,

Gina.


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

as my cycle buddies know, I've had very slight brown dicharge today (sorry tmi). For me, this already spells disaster, as my diary tells me that today is the day that af starts to show, beginning with this slight show.
I did something really stupid earlier aswell; watched a film 'Fifeteen and Pregnant'
Oh dear, silly girl I am.

Anyway, enough of me.

Kty - huge congrats again to you. Have you come back down to earth yet? Well done.
The board will start to look fantastic with BFPs on it x

Gina - wind, I know what you mean. Its so awful, but I found just putting up with it is the only thing that can be done. Just healthy food and lots of water. Good luck.

Charley - what did the nurse say about early testing? My hozzie are really against it, incase of false reading?? I have never got to test day, so it has never affected me  

Will pop back later to see what you're all up to.
LOL
Lisa x


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Lisa (69 Chick) 
Blood doesn't necessarily mean BFN - but then you will know that as well as I do and I can imagine how stressed you must be feeling right now.  Thinking of you and hoping it is not what you think..

Karen & Karen
So very sorry to read about your BFN's.  You deserve BFPs and I very much hope you get them sometime soon, and that in the meantime you don't feel too sad

Katy, Ishack
What wonderful news.  Huge congratulations to you and your DH/DP.  

Good luck to all those testing this week

x
Alvie


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All

Just an update.

I am on day 6 of 2ww.  Was feeling great until yesterday - then started to get really bad headaches, bad nausea and tender boobs.  Not finding the cyclogest too bad - but some of the side effects (eg wind) not too plesant - sorry for tmi.  

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well - wishing lots of BFP.

Carol xxx


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lisa

The nurse wasnt too concerned with me testing early, as it will be the actual day they were due to do the test, the 21st, but as its a sunday the clinic is closed and I have to go monday instead. So in effect im actually testing the day im supposed to, day 16 after EC.
To be honest dont think im going to get that far, the AF pains are pretty bad now and im honestly not feeling too positve  

Anyway speak soon
Charleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

I just want to thank you all for your lovely messages   . 
I am thinking of you all and wishing you all lots of luck for the rest of your 2ww's.     

Love Katy xx


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

hello ladies - can I join you?

We are on our 2nd iui, I was basted Thursday and we test on 25th August. 

Day 6 today and all the positive feeling of days 1-4  seem to have vanished! 9 more days of waiting seems impossible, without one of going mad or the divorce lawyers being called! 

DH went out with his friend's 40th birthday, I spent evening at home with friends wife and their 6 week old son...... he's gorgeous, she is overjoyed, I found it very hard!  

well it looks like it is going to be a beautiful day, so hopefully that will lift our spirits. 

looking forward to journeying with you all

wonky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Katy ~  Congratulations!!! Well done you.......enjoy every fabulous minute 

Welcome Wonky ~ good to have you here, happy chatting 

Have a lovely sunny day everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

well, my spotting of brown has now turned a definate red, and is rather more than spotting!
Typical; I've NEVER made test day, which DH said would be worse for me now, as I would expect a BFP if i did.

I feel rather low and p1ssed off; I'm running out of steam, but can't give up on tx yet. I will test on monday, but know that this is another BFN for me 

Welcome Wonky to our 2ww of pure hell x

Ginny - if you're still only spotting only the brown stuff, you could well be ok. Fingers crossed aye xxxx

Charley - not much longer to go now. Hope that you do better than me x

Alvie - thanks for your kind words x

Everyone else, hope you're all Ab Fab
LOL
Lisa x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi

Ginny - goodluck for testing tomorrow

Lisa 69chick - It isn't over until the pee stick says so.  Keep positive. 

Carol - hope you are doing okay

Wonky - welcome to the 2ww thread.  Good luck

Charley - Keep positive.  I have had really bad AF pains too

good luck to everyone

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Oh Ginny, so sorry to read about your BFN.  You poor poor thing.  Hope that you begin to feel better soon
x
Alvie


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

ginny

Sweetheart I just received your PM, Im so so sorry, Will speak to you when you are ready hunny.

Hugs to you and DH    

Love Charleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

So sorry for you and dh......


sandy


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ginny

I just got your pm and feel so sad for you, you must be devastated and feel like your world has come crashing down.  

Grieve your loss and then try to be positive and I am sure your time will come and I hope it is soon. 

Sending you and DH lots of hugs    

Take care lots of love lshack xx


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Ginny  
So sorry about your BFN, i know how much this feels   , i have been through this moment many times , you think that the whole world is awful, you don't want to talk or even to think about it, cry & let it all out ( this is helpful) ,& later you will forget this pain when you will see the BFP one day which I'm sure you will do as i do now & as all the other ladies   , i know it's hard now but don't give up & keep trying ...
When i got the last BFN , i was very devastated & tired from the trials & told my self that's it  ,i won't try again) but when i passed this period i statred to think positive again & tried again with very little hope so i won't be shocked as each time with the BFN but thanks God it came positive & now I'm thanking my brother cuz he is the one who pushed me to do it the last time & even convinced my DH for the last trial as he was also devastaed  ...................
I hope you don't give up & i'm asking you & your DH to take a good break any where to pass this & all these days will be memories & you will laugh later on those days   
Hope to hear from you soon
Emy


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

thanks for the welcome girls... it is grim this wait!

Ginny sorry about your BFN... 

wonky


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Eve ladies 

Feeling better today still no AF though... just checking in to see how you all are 

Vict and Ginng - soooo sorry for you both its not easy having a BFN   
Charley - how you doing?not long to go now  with testing  
Ishack,Marsel,Redlocks,Flamingo,Racy-Tracey - how are you all? whens your 1st scans... fingers crossed   or   
Babysmile - hi sweetie I'm doing fine now what about you? if you what to chat send us a pm 

 to all whose testing very soon lets get some more   up on that board

Take care ladies love lisa n x 
oh.... work sent me some lovely hand tied flowers today ...bless them x


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lisa

Hows you sweety?

Thanks for the good wishes, think im gonna test on Sunday as its actually the day im supposed to test 

anyway, but as the clinic is closed we are booked in for Monday.

Think I would rather be prepared before I go in on the Monday.

Still feel like AF is on its way, lots of knicker checking   but trying to stay positive.

Take care hunny

Charleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35127.0


----------

